# Clipped a wing mirror, is anything bad gonna happen?!



## GoldenShadow

Came out of a car park this afternoon and its near a school so loads of parents park on the side with one yellow line. So it was clear and off I went, cars parked to the left so I had to use part of the right hand lane. Car then turned left into the road I was on and started to come down his lane. I thought as he was coming down maybe it was wide enough for three cars and kept going down, turns out its not wide enough as I clipped someone's wing mirror.

Anyway, I couldn't stop because cars were parked right up to the end of the road, and if I stopped where I was no cars could get up or down the road without going up onto the curb. So I went up round through town and came back to see what I'd done. Couldn't see any damage and no one in the parked cars said or did anything, so I just left.

I don't have the foggiest which car it might have been there was about four silver cars in a row. My wing mirror didn't fold in and has a couple scuffs from where people have hit it already when I used to park near school, so I can't even tell if there is a scuff from today or not.

Its possible in the 3 or 4 mins it took me to get back (waiting at lights etc) the person who I clipped drove off and someone else filled their space, but I don't know. When I hit it I heard the tap on the plastic of my wing mirror, but part of me thinks if I had battered their wing mirror I'd have heard it hit their car or the ground? Was doing probably 5mph max. They were parked facing the way I was going, and my mirror didn't fold in.

What should I have done/is there anything I should do now?

You can all slate my driving and the fact I'm female as much as you like, I'm quite a wimp of a driver anyway


----------



## Horse and Hound

GoldenShadow said:


> Was doing probably 5mph max. They were parked facing the way I was going, and my mirror didn't fold in.
> 
> What should I have done/is there anything I should do now?
> 
> You can all slate my driving and the fact I'm female as much as you like, I'm quite a wimp of a driver anyway


Stop being a wimp! 

If you had done some damage you would have noticed and at 5mph you won't have done much to be fair!

A car clipped my mirror yesterday doing 40! Made a hell of a noise but no damage!


----------



## kathryn773

you could (should) report your suspicison, you failed to stop. (as it wasnt possible)
the vehicle coming out of the junction failed to make sure the road was clear before turning out.
you drove without due care and attention.

solution
lock self in bathroom and HIDE!


----------



## shibby

Similar thing happened to me the other month. I contacted the non-emergency local police number and left my details, got a huge lecture about 'leaving the scene of a crime' even though we'd checked for damage and only noticed damage to our car on further inspection at home. I called them within an hour and they told me that if the other person notices it and calls them, they'll contact me. But, I covered myself re. the whole 'leaving the scene of a crime' issue. I was traveling at about 2mph! exiting a bay where everyone had parked badly and I was jammed in. So I don't know how you'd feel about leaving your details with the police? Just to be on the safe side?...


----------



## lifeizsweet

I wouldn't worry about it too much. 

I backed into a gravestone the other day...I felt terrible, but no damage was done.


----------



## GoldenShadow

Horse and Hound said:


> Stop being a wimp!
> 
> If you had done some damage you would have noticed and at 5mph you won't have done much to be fair!
> 
> A car clipped my mirror yesterday doing 40! Made a hell of a noise but no damage!


Thing is I didn't turn my head when I did it to look at it, so I only got a proper look when I drove back up the road a few minutes later. All looked OK and all I heard was like a 'tap' on my mirror so I don't think I hit it that hard, I think I literally clipped the edge...

I do hate driving, people probably think I shouldn't drive because of things like this but you have to drive nowadays and surely I'll get worse if I don't keep at it  My instructor said not to waste money getting lessons for confidence I'd be better driving around with friends/family and getting reassurance that way which is what I do.



kathryn773 said:


> you could (should) report your suspicison, you failed to stop. (as it wasnt possible)
> the vehicle coming out of the junction failed to make sure the road was clear before turning out.
> you drove without due care and attention.
> 
> solution
> lock self in bathroom and HIDE!





shibby said:


> Similar thing happened to me the other month. I contacted the non-emergency local police number and left my details, got a huge lecture about 'leaving the scene of a crime' even though we'd checked for damage and only noticed damage to our car on further inspection at home. I called them within an hour and they told me that if the other person notices it and calls them, they'll contact me. But, I covered myself re. the whole 'leaving the scene of a crime' issue. I was traveling at about 2mph! exiting a bay where everyone had parked badly and I was jammed in. So I don't know how you'd feel about leaving your details with the police? Just to be on the safe side?...


I don't know whether to ring them or not... I rang my brother when I get home he said don't bother they'd probably be peed off for wasting time as it looked fine and no one said/did anything.

That road always has accidents up and down it with the parked cars, sometimes people properly crash into the side of them, other times they bump the front of the last car etc, so I'm quite worried if I actually report it, someone else might say I damaged their car when I didn't do that bit of damage if you know what I mean?!

If I knew which car it was I'd have put a note on their windscreen, it was silver but there were like four silver cars and they all looked OK, that's not to say they are OK though...

I know I should report I just don't want to end up with someone else saying I damaged there car when I didn't. When I went up to park in the car park this morning there was a car parked up the other end of the road on the bend who's mirror was properly smashed and hanging on by a cable..!



lifeizsweet said:


> I wouldn't worry about it too much.
> 
> I backed into a gravestone the other day...I felt terrible, but no damage was done.


Gravestone whilst I'd feel bad is different to someone else's car though isn't it 

Should I ring up and report it?


----------



## bellathemog

As long as no one seen you then you are fine.


----------



## gorgeous

Some one might have seen you do it and taken your reg number and forwarded it to the police - but then again I doubt it very much.

Sounds like no damage was done and you wont be the first nor will you be the last to hit a car and leave it!

I would not worry about it -nowt you can do now.

In future though, always stop and leave your details - as I am sure you would want someone to do the same if they did it to you.


----------



## kathryn773

i would report it. saying exactly what happened, and why you did what you did.

if you dont and you are called on by the police, 'cause someone is bound to have your registration plate number, you will feel so much worse.

you will sleep easier and not be looking over your shoulder. 
dont suppose you got the make and model of the car turning into the non- clear road?


----------



## haeveymolly

GoldenShadow said:


> Thing is I didn't turn my head when I did it to look at it, so I only got a proper look when I drove back up the road a few minutes later. All looked OK and all I heard was like a 'tap' on my mirror so I don't think I hit it that hard, I think I literally clipped the edge...
> 
> I do hate driving, people probably think I shouldn't drive because of things like this but you have to drive nowadays and surely I'll get worse if I don't keep at it  My instructor said not to waste money getting lessons for confidence I'd be better driving around with friends/family and getting reassurance that way which is what I do.
> 
> I don't know whether to ring them or not... I rang my brother when I get home he said don't bother they'd probably be peed off for wasting time as it looked fine and no one said/did anything.
> 
> That road always has accidents up and down it with the parked cars, sometimes people properly crash into the side of them, other times they bump the front of the last car etc, so I'm quite worried if I actually report it, someone else might say I damaged their car when I didn't do that bit of damage if you know what I mean?!
> 
> If I knew which car it was I'd have put a note on their windscreen, it was silver but there were like four silver cars and they all looked OK, that's not to say they are OK though...
> 
> I know I should report I just don't want to end up with someone else saying I damaged there car when I didn't. When I went up to park in the car park this morning there was a car parked up the other end of the road on the bend who's mirror was properly smashed and hanging on by a cable..!
> 
> Gravestone whilst I'd feel bad is different to someone else's car though isn't it
> 
> Should I ring up and report it?


I would leave it by reporting it you could be opening up a whole can of worms for yourself, ive hit many a wing mirror over the years and have had mine hit, its one of those things, so minor not worth bothering with.


----------



## GoldenShadow

bellathemog said:


> As long as no one seen you then you are fine.


I wouldn't know if anyone did see or not, literally would have no idea.



gorgeous said:


> Some one might have seen you do it and taken your reg number and forwarded it to the police - but then again I doubt it very much.
> 
> Sounds like no damage was done and you wont be the first nor will you be the last to hit a car and leave it!
> 
> I would not worry about it -nowt you can do now.
> 
> In future though, always stop and leave your details - as I am sure you would want someone to do the same if they did it to you.


I didn't just leave it, I couldn't stop and I went back but I couldn't see any damage to leave a note etc. Doesn't mean they weren't in their car and didn't drive off before I got back though.



kathryn773 said:


> i would report it. saying exactly what happened, and why you did what you did.
> 
> if you dont and you are called on by the police, 'cause someone is bound to have your registration plate number, you will feel so much worse.
> 
> you will sleep easier and not be looking over your shoulder.
> dont suppose you got the make and model of the car turning into the non- clear road?


Nope all I remember is that it was red and covered in muck. I probably will report it I think. Mum will be home in a bit she'll probably say don't bother. Its not going to ease my conscience though because I'll be sat waiting for weeks and weeks for them to say the person has contacted them etc, its like I could be waiting forever  I know its my own fault because I clipped it but


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

GoldenShadow said:


> Came out of a car park this afternoon and its near a school so loads of parents park on the side with one yellow line. So it was clear and off I went, cars parked to the left so I had to use part of the right hand lane. Car then turned left into the road I was on and started to come down his lane. I thought as he was coming down maybe it was wide enough for three cars and kept going down, turns out its not wide enough as I clipped someone's wing mirror.
> 
> Anyway, I couldn't stop because cars were parked right up to the end of the road, and if I stopped where I was no cars could get up or down the road without going up onto the curb. So I went up round through town and came back to see what I'd done. Couldn't see any damage and no one in the parked cars said or did anything, so I just left.
> 
> I don't have the foggiest which car it might have been there was about four silver cars in a row. My wing mirror didn't fold in and has a couple scuffs from where people have hit it already when I used to park near school, so I can't even tell if there is a scuff from today or not.
> 
> Its possible in the 3 or 4 mins it took me to get back (waiting at lights etc) the person who I clipped drove off and someone else filled their space, but I don't know. When I hit it I heard the tap on the plastic of my wing mirror, but part of me thinks if I had battered their wing mirror I'd have heard it hit their car or the ground? Was doing probably 5mph max. They were parked facing the way I was going, and my mirror didn't fold in.
> 
> What should I have done/is there anything I should do now?
> 
> You can all slate my driving and the fact I'm female as much as you like, I'm quite a wimp of a driver anyway


If the car park you were in was so close to that school, then maybe it will teach them to park in the car park next time, safer for them and certainly safer for the little kids coming out of school and having to walk through some cars blocking their view of the road. I wouldn't worry about it, doesn't sound like you hit it that hard or your mirror would of folded in with the impact.


----------



## GoldenShadow

haeveymolly said:


> I would leave it by reporting it you could be opening up a whole can of worms for yourself, ive hit many a wing mirror over the years and have had mine hit, its one of those things, so minor not worth bothering with.


What kind of can of worms?


----------



## kathryn773

GoldenShadow said:


> What kind of can of worms?


exactly.

honesty is the best policy , and as you are insured, well, if the other person reports it you have an incident number and will continue to be insured!

report and let it, and you, rest.


----------



## haeveymolly

GoldenShadow said:


> What kind of can of worms?


Well, thinking you are talking about reporting it to police, they could start, questioning speed, the fact that you didnt stop, you know how it can be i would leave it if i was you.


----------



## shibby

GoldenShadow said:


> I don't know whether to ring them or not... I rang my brother when I get home he said don't bother they'd probably be peed off for wasting time as it looked fine and no one said/did anything.
> 
> That road always has accidents up and down it with the parked cars, sometimes people properly crash into the side of them, other times they bump the front of the last car etc, so I'm quite worried if I actually report it, someone else might say I damaged their car when I didn't do that bit of damage if you know what I mean?!
> 
> If I knew which car it was I'd have put a note on their windscreen, it was silver but there were like four silver cars and they all looked OK, that's not to say they are OK though...
> 
> I know I should report I just don't want to end up with someone else saying I damaged there car when I didn't. When I went up to park in the car park this morning there was a car parked up the other end of the road on the bend who's mirror was properly smashed and hanging on by a cable..!


The guy on the phone when I called the police was banging on about 'leaving the scene of a crime', he was not treating it like a waste of time at all, I had to tell him to just take my details as there was only so much I could listen to  If you could describe as much as you can about where you were, what cars you remembered being there and where the damage is on your car/likely to be on theirs (if any), I think it's highly unlikely for someone to pin damage on you that you never caused.



haeveymolly said:


> I would leave it by reporting it you could be opening up a whole can of worms for yourself, *ive hit many a wing mirror over the years and have had mine hit, its one of those things, so minor not worth bothering with.*


I'd be livid if someone hit my wing mirror, causing damage and drove off, then not reporting it (not referring to you goldenshadow  as you don't even know if damage was caused and you're obviously concerned!).


----------



## kathryn773

I feel reassured golden shadow you have a thought for the other motorists. 

Similar (not exact) happened to my friend, she waited for the police to contact her, no matter how much she said, thankyou, and the repair was done promptly to the other car, she was given an ear bashing from the police, dna checked (yes, we felt she was victimised too) and ended up in court. major fine and points and the points were prefixed by letters which put her insurance up by hundreds.
This friends incident was on private property, (supermarked carpark) she had no pen and paper, waited and waited, her toddler needed a wee, so popped home and back, car gone. bystander handed the numberplate in. .....


----------



## GoldenShadow

kathryn773 said:


> I feel reassured golden shadow you have a thought for the other motorists.
> 
> Similar (not exact) happened to my friend, she waited for the police to contact her, no matter how much she said, thankyou, and the repair was done promptly to the other car, she was given an ear bashing from the police, dna checked (yes, we felt she was victimised too) and ended up in court. major fine and points and the points were prefixed by letters which put her insurance up by hundreds.
> This friends incident was on private property, (supermarked carpark) she had no pen and paper, waited and waited, her toddler needed a wee, so popped home and back, car gone. bystander handed the numberplate in. .....


If I ring the police they're still going to probably try and put me down for not stopping at the scene aren't they. Either way I'm screwed, can only get 6 points on my license being the age I am 

My mirrors have been bashed so many times but luckily they pop forwards/back quite well. If I/when I report it what is the worst they will do?


----------



## haeveymolly

shibby said:


> The guy on the phone when I called the police was banging on about 'leaving the scene of a crime', he was not treating it like a waste of time at all, I had to tell him to just take my details as there was only so much I could listen to  If you could describe as much as you can about where you were, what cars you remembered being there and where the damage is on your car/likely to be on theirs (if any), I think it's highly unlikely for someone to pin damage on you that you never caused.
> 
> I'd be livid if someone hit my wing mirror, causing damage and drove off, then not reporting it (not referring to you goldenshadow  as you don't even know if damage was caused and you're obviously concerned!).


I think with 31 yrs of driving a scratch on my wing mirror really dont mean a lot.


----------



## RAINYBOW

I scraped a car once outside my old flat, went in the flat top get a pen and paper so i could leave a note and when i came out the car was gone.

I went to the police and reported it and they laughed at me pretty much but i still felt better for doing it.

Call the police explain what happened and that you want to leave your details incase the driver gets in touch with them and you will feel much better xx Would bet my Mortgage the driver never does


----------



## shibby

GoldenShadow said:


> If I ring the police they're still going to probably try and put me down for not stopping at the scene aren't they. Either way I'm screwed, can only get 6 points on my license being the age I am
> 
> My mirrors have been bashed so many times but luckily they pop forwards/back quite well. If I/when I report it what is the worst they will do?


Don't worry! Nothing like that will happen! It's unlikely that they'll call the police, probably won't even notice it  You won't get points. The worst that could happen would be they call and you agree to pay for the damage. But I doubt it would even get that far.


----------



## kathryn773

GoldenShadow said:


> If I ring the police they're still going to probably try and put me down for not stopping at the scene aren't they. Either way I'm screwed, can only get 6 points on my license being the age I am
> 
> My mirrors have been bashed so many times but luckily they pop forwards/back quite well. If I/when I report it what is the worst they will do?


you were unable to stop at the scene, the situation did not allow it.

you are reporting an incident, far less offesive than being taken to court if the police come after you. you are already worrying about 'what ifs' .
i really do think you can not have points given to you for taking action against the motorist turning into your unclear road, and you finding a safe place to turn and return asap.


----------



## kathryn773

shibby said:


> Don't worry! Nothing like that will happen! It's unlikely that they'll call the police, probably won't even notice it  You won't get points. The worst that could happen would be they call and you agree to pay for the damage. But I doubt it would even get that far.


well said!


----------



## shibby

haeveymolly said:


> I think with 31 yrs of driving a scratch on my wing mirror really dont mean a lot.


I said my wing mirror  I wouldn't want some numpty damaging that and not even reporting it because they view it as 'minor'.


----------



## RockRomantic

Horse and Hound said:


> Stop being a wimp!
> 
> If you had done some damage you would have noticed and at 5mph you won't have done much to be fair!
> 
> A car clipped my mirror yesterday doing 40! Made a hell of a noise but no damage!


^ with this


----------



## Guest

OK this may be an inappropriate view but why on earth must parents insist on causing such an obstruction at schools...where I live there is an infant school at the bottom of the road and a doctors surgery at 8:30am and 3:30pm I find myself nearly being run over on a daily basisthe most annoying thing that 99% of kids at that school live walking distance from the gates. You get parents who cannot wait 5 minutes barging past and that how scrapes and knocks can happen.

I remember back to grandads funeral and we were following the hurse when we got held up outside the local village school and some selfish cow pulled in front of our car and started beeping at the car behind the hurse (the car in front of us) as it was going too slow  whether she knew it was a funeral or not her behaviour was disgusting. 90% of school traffic could walk 

completely unrelated to this incident  but sometimes the need to live a fast life causes these incidents...it was not your fault...completely unavoidable but you need to do what you think is best its not down to us to tell you what you should do and whatever decision you make will be OK

don't worry hun, it's not your fault i don't drive yet but its one of those incidents that just happen


----------



## haeveymolly

kathryn773 said:


> I feel reassured golden shadow you have a thought for the other motorists.
> 
> Similar (not exact) happened to my friend, she waited for the police to contact her, no matter how much she said, thankyou, and the repair was done promptly to the other car, she was given an ear bashing from the police, dna checked (yes, we felt she was victimised too) and ended up in court. major fine and points and the points were prefixed by letters which put her insurance up by hundreds.
> This friends incident was on private property, (supermarked carpark) she had no pen and paper, waited and waited, her toddler needed a wee, so popped home and back, car gone. bystander handed the numberplate in. .....


Surely that wasnt for a scratched wing mirror i doublt in GS case it would even be scratched


----------



## kathryn773

haeveymolly said:


> Surely that wasnt for a scratched wing mirror i doublt in GS case it would even be scratched


it was for a cracked rear light


----------



## haeveymolly

GoldenShadow said:


> If I ring the police they're still going to probably try and put me down for not stopping at the scene aren't they. Either way I'm screwed, can only get 6 points on my license being the age I am
> 
> My mirrors have been bashed so many times but luckily they pop forwards/back quite well. If I/when I report it what is the worst they will do?


Exactly so dont put yourself in line for it when as ive said i cant see anything coming from it, honestly.


----------



## GoldenShadow

RockRomantic said:


> ^ with this


I think I'm too wimpy to not report it  TBH I can't even be 100% I did clip it but I'm quite sure I did.



Buster's Mummy said:


> OK this may be an inappropriate view but why on earth must parents insist on causing such an obstruction at schools...where I live there is an infant school at the bottom of the road and a doctors surgery at 8:30am and 3:30pm I find myself nearly being run over on a daily basisthe most annoying thing that 99% of kids at that school live walking distance from the gates. You get parents who cannot wait 5 minutes barging past and that how scrapes and knocks can happen.
> 
> I remember back to grandads funeral and we were following the hurse when we got held up outside the local village school and some selfish cow pulled in front of our car and started beeping at the car behind the hurse (the car in front of us) as it was going too slow  whether she knew it was a funeral or not her behaviour was disgusting. 90% of school traffic could walk
> 
> completely unrelated to this incident  but sometimes the need to live a fast life causes these incidents...it was not your fault...completely unavoidable but you need to do what you think is best its not down to us to tell you what you should do and whatever decision you make will be OK
> 
> don't worry hun, it's not your fault i don't drive yet but its one of those incidents that just happen


Your post is so appropriate! When I had gone back to look and was leaving the road again, the big 4x4 in front just stopped in the middle of the road to let three kids throw bags in the back and then climb in whilst I sat there like a lemon waiting for them to get their ass in gear and go.

TBH I'm quite pleased if anything I got a parked car and not the guy who was driving up on the RH lane I get the feeling he'd have been a git about it if I'd got him. Thing is to be fair he wouldn't have seen if I had space to pull in, but in the same breath he could have stopped before going straight up the road when he saw me, I had my lights on so wasn't invisible...

This kind of thing makes me want to not drive ever but I know that wont do me any good 



haeveymolly said:


> Surely that wasnt for a scratched wing mirror i doublt in GS case it would even be scratched





kathryn773 said:


> it was for a cracked rear light





haeveymolly said:


> Exactly so dont put yourself in line for it when as ive said i cant see anything coming from it, honestly.


I get the feeling the person who's car I got might not even do anything but that the guy coming up the road or someone else might report me for not stopping, that's my main concern it'd be way too easy to get points for that and my insurance would sky rocket :nonod:


----------



## harley bear

You know what ...... I wouldnt even give it a second thought *runs and hides*
Where i used to live my neighbour was a **** and used to park right up my bumper so i knocked his car a couple of times! Never toild him he would have screwed me for damage thet wasnt even there! 
I smashed a wing mirror a few weeks back the car was parked where it shouldnt have been! I never bothered leaving a note and i sure as hell wernt gonna lose my NCB over a bloody wingmirror! 

The way i think is if people insist on parking like utter T**** then there car is gonna get damaged at some point! Maybe it will teach them a lesson


----------



## GoldenShadow

Out of interest what is parking on single yellow lines like anyway, I can't 100% remember, is it like you can do it just not leave your car/be there long, and double yellow is not at all?


----------



## harley bear

GoldenShadow said:


> Out of interest what is parking on single yellow lines like anyway, I can't 100% remember, is it like you can do it just not leave your car/be there long, and double yellow is not at all?


Not sure about single yellow lines i think they are time restricted dont quote me on that tho. You can only park on doubles with a disability badge.


----------



## Guest

GoldenShadow said:


> Out of interest what is parking on single yellow lines like anyway, I can't 100% remember, is it like you can do it just not leave your car/be there long, and double yellow is not at all?


I believe you can wait there but there would be restrictions i.e not between 8am and 6pm in a city centre? or 8am and 10am and 3pm and 5pm outside a school? Thats like the bottom of our street anyway...they still do


----------



## harley bear

Have you reported it yet?


----------



## GoldenShadow

harley bear said:


> Not sure about single yellow lines i think they are time restricted dont quote me on that tho. You can only park on doubles with a disability badge.





Buster's Mummy said:


> I believe you can wait there but there would be restrictions i.e not between 8am and 6pm in a city centre? or 8am and 10am and 3pm and 5pm outside a school? Thats like the bottom of our street anyway...they still do


Thanks, I know it doesn't matter anyway as I still did damage but it occurred to me I'm not 100% what the rules are 

Think its safe to say I wont be using that car park again anyway :lol: It has 340 odd spaces and when I went at 1pm there was just one space which I nabbed, I doubt there will even be spaces half the time, will use another one which is free but means I have to walk further *is lazy*


----------



## Guest

OOOh I was right I may pass my theory test after all :thumbup:

Waiting and parking (238-252) : Directgov - Travel and transport


----------



## GoldenShadow

harley bear said:


> Have you reported it yet?


No 

Mum is using the home phone I gather its not a free phone number (0300?) so I'm waiting to use that, not using my mobile 

Psyching myself up


----------



## GoldenShadow

Buster's Mummy said:


> OOOh I was right I may pass my theory test after all :thumbup:
> 
> Waiting and parking (238-252) : Directgov - Travel and transport


I am SOOOOOOOOO intrigued to know if they should have even been parked there now  I could use it against them to try and bribe them to let me pay out of insurance if I did any damage :laugh:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

There should be signs up stating the time zone when to park and when not to park.


----------



## Happy Paws2

It was only a wing mirror, and they are normally spring-loaded because this sort of thing does happen. I would hardly call it an accident, no one was hurt, no real damage. I wouldn't give it a second thought.


----------



## XxZoexX

Not that i drive but i wouldnt worry about it.. If anything comes of it you didnt notice or thought it was the tit driving like an idiot hitting yours :lol: 
You were only doing 5mph cant have done that much damage


----------



## harley bear

GoldenShadow said:


> No
> 
> Mum is using the home phone I gather its not a free phone number (0300?) so I'm waiting to use that, not using my mobile
> 
> Psyching myself up


Come on why bother even ringing? There was no damage, they should not have been parked there anyway!


----------



## GoldenShadow

harley bear said:


> Come on why bother even ringing? There was no damage, they should not have been parked there anyway!


But what if the guy coming towards me saw me clip it and reports me for not stopping, never know if some people are just a bit like that, loadssss of people where we lived before were 

This way I'm in the clear more or less if anything does come to light, there were just so many cars coming and going...


----------



## harley bear

GoldenShadow said:


> But what if the guy coming towards me saw me clip it and reports me for not stopping, never know if some people are just a bit like that, loadssss of people where we lived before were
> 
> This way I'm in the clear more or less if anything does come to light, there were just so many cars coming and going...


I am yet to meet a driver who can drive past someone so they have to move over and they accidently clip someones mirror, realise the other person clipped the mirror, turn round WHILE DRIVING and take note of a number plate while driving themselves.

You are worrying yourself stupid over nothing honestly


----------



## GoldenShadow

harley bear said:


> I am yet to meet a driver who can drive past someone so they have to move over and they accidently clip someones mirror, realise the other person clipped the mirror, turn round WHILE DRIVING and take note of a number plate while driving themselves.
> 
> You are worrying yourself stupid over nothing honestly


He was coming towards me and I moved over a bit much and clipped it before he was level with me so he might have seen 

I think its likely he/she would have, they were going quite slow because I think they realised we couldn't all fit...


----------



## harley bear

GoldenShadow said:


> He was coming towards me and I moved over a bit much and clipped it before he was level with me so he might have seen
> 
> I think its likely he/she would have, they were going quite slow because I think they realised we couldn't all fit...


He may well have seen but HOW would he get the reg off your car without turning around thus taking his eyes off the road and hands to take your reg? 
I doubt they would have followed you either/


----------



## haeveymolly

harley bear said:


> I am yet to meet a driver who can drive past someone so they have to move over and they accidently clip someones mirror, realise the other person clipped the mirror, turn round WHILE DRIVING and take note of a number plate while driving themselves.
> 
> You are worrying yourself stupid over nothing honestly


Exactly thats what i was thinking and if if someone did see it i really dont think they would care less tbh


----------



## GoldenShadow

Oh ffs get this! Have to report to police station asap with MOT certificate, both bits of driving license and car log book 

FFS why can't they just take my registration and do it over the phone?! Mum is working away tomorrow and she wont let me go on my own so guess where I'm spending tonight


----------



## Guest

GoldenShadow said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOO intrigued to know if they should have even been parked there now  I could use it against them to try and bribe them to let me pay out of insurance if I did any damage :laugh:


Restrictions are there for a reason :thumbsup:


----------



## harley bear

GoldenShadow said:


> Oh ffs get this! Have to report to police station asap with MOT certificate, both bits of driving license and car log book
> 
> FFS why can't they just take my registration and do it over the phone?! Mum is working away tomorrow and she wont let me go on my own so guess where I'm spending tonight


Bet you wish you hadnt bothered now


----------



## shibby

GoldenShadow said:


> Oh ffs get this! Have to report to police station asap with MOT certificate, both bits of driving license and car log book
> 
> FFS why can't they just take my registration and do it over the phone?! Mum is working away tomorrow and she wont let me go on my own so guess where I'm spending tonight


What a palaver! :frown: Good on you anyway, here's wishing some good karma comes your way  ...


----------



## GoldenShadow

I'm HOME 

Left home at like 8pm 

The guy was nice though said I've covered myself and don't have to tell my insurance or anything. Said it sounds unlikely I clipped anything properly and its unlikely anything will come of it. Hopefully that is how it will stay!

Not sure whether to keep my car or not though now, was going to sell it, then decided to keep it but not sure if I should keep it now :confused1:

Insurance runs out Feb 13th, what if someone reports it after then, I'll be paying for insurance and no no claims, was going to pay it all in one lump sum but not sure if I should now


----------



## harley bear

GoldenShadow said:


> I'm HOME
> 
> Left home at like 8pm
> 
> The guy was nice though said I've covered myself and don't have to tell my insurance or anything. Said it sounds unlikely I clipped anything properly and its unlikely anything will come of it. Hopefully that is how it will stay!
> 
> Not sure whether to keep my car or not though now, was going to sell it, then decided to keep it but not sure if I should keep it now :confused1:
> 
> Insurance runs out Feb 13th, what if someone reports it after then, I'll be paying for insurance and no no claims, was going to pay it all in one lump sum but not sure if I should now


If you decided to keep the car then just keep it and do everything you were going to do in the first place.
If everyone sold their car because they clipped another car there would be no cars on the road.


----------



## GoldenShadow

harley bear said:


> If you decided to keep the car then just keep it and do everything you were going to do in the first place.
> If everyone sold their car because they clipped another car there would be no cars on the road.


I know what you mean, but because I was umming and ahhing so much I'm like, is it a sign?! In reality the car park I used yesterday had like one space which I used so I doubt I'll be able to use that for uni in future as it will probably be full. Otherwise it means driving 1.8 miles to a free car park and walking just over half a mile to uni, in reality I can walk from my house and its only a mile and a bit away...

I'm more trying to make it feel worthwhile having my car, and I'm going to hand out some CV's to get some more part time work soon and I'm going to go for jobs that I'd have to drive to on *purpose* so to make me use it more 

Like with the uni thing I'm thinking of using it just to get out in it and things, I know I should carry on and get experience/practice etc.

But, what if I pay for a years insurance up front (expires mid Feb), and then the person I think I clipped comes forward and wants to go through my insurance? My excess is like £400 at least and then I'd lose my NCB so insurance would sky rocket...

I guess the odds of them actually contacting the police for a scratch or something on a wing mirror is pretty slim...I hate what ifs! 

January is always such a crappy month with this that or the other...


----------



## harley bear

I understand where you are coming from but you have to think logically about selling the car on the basis of clipping a wingmirror.

Do you know how much it costs to replaced the smashed glass in a mirror? Less than £10 depending where you go.....Do you know how much it costs to replace the whole thing?.. About £40

To smash the glass it has to have more than a 'clip'! Traveling at 5mph i bet there isnt a mark on the mirror! And if there was would the owner really be that bothered that they would ring the police or go through an insurance company? Those things take that much time to sort its easier just to get it fixed yourself.

Dont worry yourself about it, its good to keep driving like you said before you have gained confidence since you passed your test.


----------



## Guest

You are stressing over nothing here, if the person who's car you clipped goes to the police or even bothers to tell their insurance company, I will go and eat mud for charity :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

GoldenShadow said:


> I know what you mean, but because I was umming and ahhing so much I'm like, is it a sign?! In reality the car park I used yesterday had like one space which I used so I doubt I'll be able to use that for uni in future as it will probably be full. Otherwise it means driving 1.8 miles to a free car park and walking just over half a mile to uni, in reality I can walk from my house and its only a mile and a bit away...
> 
> I'm more trying to make it feel worthwhile having my car, and I'm going to hand out some CV's to get some more part time work soon and I'm going to go for jobs that I'd have to drive to on *purpose* so to make me use it more
> 
> Like with the uni thing I'm thinking of using it just to get out in it and things, I know I should carry on and get experience/practice etc.
> 
> But, what if I pay for a years insurance up front (expires mid Feb), and then the person I think I clipped comes forward and wants to go through my insurance? My excess is like £400 at least and then I'd lose my NCB so insurance would sky rocket...
> 
> I guess the odds of them actually contacting the police for a scratch or something on a wing mirror is pretty slim...I hate what ifs!
> 
> January is always such a crappy month with this that or the other...


You are going to stress yourself our if you keep thinking about it, going the slow speed you were doing, I would say you only clipped it and what you heard was the mirror being pushed back slightly and twanging back again, I really wouldn't think about it anymore. With all those cars parked along side that road, no one is going to be able to take your number plate in such a short space of time.xx


----------



## GoldenShadow

rona said:


> You are stressing over nothing here, if the person who's car you clipped goes to the police or even bothers to tell their insurance company, I will go and eat mud for charity :lol: :lol: :lol:


I am SO going to hold you to that!!

Came out the police station last night and Mum goes to me 'I bet you £500 that nothing comes of this' I was like OK! and made her shake on it :lol:

This now means, that if anything does come of it, that £500 will cover my excess at least 

Would you have reported it Rona? I was so chicken someone would have reported me for not stopping...Whilst I was in the police station a man came in and someone had knocked him off his bike at a roundabout and drove off, they were like well as you don't know the reg etc we can't do anything I doubt anything will come of it, he was really cross! When he came in she was like 'ummmm let me go check something!' I was like FFS don't you dare think because I'm reporting something I hit him on his bike, I was over the other end of town!! Was not impressed...I have opened a can of worms now haven't I


----------



## Horse and Hound

gorgeous said:


> Some one might have seen you do it and taken your reg number and forwarded it to the police - but then again I doubt it very much.


If the police do all as someone has reported it, NOT LIKELY, just say you hadn't noticed!!!

Easily done at that speed!



GoldenShadow said:


> Would you have reported it Rona? I was so chicken someone would have reported me for not stopping...Whilst I was in the police station a man came in and someone had knocked him off his bike at a roundabout and drove off, they were like well as you don't know the reg etc we can't do anything I doubt anything will come of it, he was really cross! When he came in she was like 'ummmm let me go check something!' I was like FFS don't you dare think because I'm reporting something I hit him on his bike, I was over the other end of town!! Was not impressed...I have opened a can of worms now haven't I


Dunno about Rona but I wouldn't have done. Especially not if you have no reg, no damage or anything to report. IMHO police need time to be dealing with proper stuff.

Now if I had done something to damage a car, i.e like take a wing mirror off I would have stopped at nearest opp, gone back, written my number down for them and tucked it under their wingmirror and then taken their reg and gone to the police as a back up. For something as trivial as clipping a wingmirror, with no damage, I seriously think you've wasted your time!


----------



## MADCAT

Please try not worry, I had a little accident a couple of years ago the driver of the other car stopped on a dual carriageway I didnt as I thought is was dangerous so I pulled over in the next side street but he carried on, I later reported it incase he did as I was really worried about it, but nothing ever come of it I was really worried like you incase I got in trouble for leaving the scene of an accident.


----------



## Guest

GoldenShadow said:


> I am SO going to hold you to that!!
> 
> Came out the police station last night and Mum goes to me 'I bet you £500 that nothing comes of this' I was like OK! and made her shake on it :lol:
> 
> This now means, that if anything does come of it, that £500 will cover my excess at least
> 
> Would you have reported it Rona? I was so chicken someone would have reported me for not stopping...Whilst I was in the police station a man came in and someone had knocked him off his bike at a roundabout and drove off, they were like well as you don't know the reg etc we can't do anything I doubt anything will come of it, he was really cross! When he came in she was like 'ummmm let me go check something!' I was like FFS don't you dare think because I'm reporting something I hit him on his bike, I was over the other end of town!! Was not impressed...I have opened a can of worms now haven't I


Nope, police only really want to know if someone is injured.
You did go back and try and sort it out, that's all that was needed really


----------



## GoldenShadow

MADCAT said:


> Please try not worry, I had a little accident a couple of years ago the driver of the other car stopped on a dual carriageway I didnt as I thought is was dangerous so I pulled over in the next side street but he carried on, I later reported it incase he did as I was really worried about it, but nothing ever come of it I was really worried like you incase I got in trouble for leaving the scene of an accident.


I'm sooo paranoid, I'm still sat here like uh oh what if I get a phone call etc. How long do you someone'd leave it to report it? Part of me thinks if they don't do it within a few days I doubt they will, parked where they were they probably park there every day and if they didn't notice it yesterday it could have happened on any day...



Horse and Hound said:


> If the police do all as someone has reported it, NOT LIKELY, just say you hadn't noticed!!!
> 
> Easily done at that speed!
> 
> Dunno about Rona but I wouldn't have done. Especially not if you have no reg, no damage or anything to report. IMHO police need time to be dealing with proper stuff.
> 
> Now if I had done something to damage a car, i.e like take a wing mirror off I would have stopped at nearest opp, gone back, written my number down for them and tucked it under their wingmirror and then taken their reg and gone to the police as a back up. For something as trivial as clipping a wingmirror, with no damage, I seriously think you've wasted your time!


I think I have wasted my time, guess it gave the chap on duty something to do on his shift it was very quiet in there at least 

There was a box of about 8 lines to write what happened in and I couldn't really explain most of it he was like tbh I think its unlikely you're going to hear anything, you've covered yourself by coming here no matter what happened, whether you smashed it up good and proper or didn't even clip it.

Its 'cos I'm so bloody paranoid. Need to read this book my brother got me, he's so convinced you'll have good luck after if you read it, its all about 'you make your own luck' kind of thing and he swears by it :lol:



rona said:


> Nope, police only really want to know if someone is injured.
> You did go back and try and sort it out, that's all that was needed really


Yeah, the guy on the bike wasn't hurt and the lady seemed to have less interest at that point..!


----------



## owieprone

MADCAT said:


> Please try not worry, I had a little accident a couple of years ago the driver of the other car stopped on a dual carriageway I didnt as I thought is was dangerous so I pulled over in the next side street but he carried on, I later reported it incase he did as I was really worried about it, but nothing ever come of it I was really worried like you incase I got in trouble for leaving the scene of an accident.


bumping someones mirror isn't an 'accident' in that sence of the word

only when someone is injured or there are other circumstances (road rage) are involved, or a few cars are involved etc need the police be informed.

if you bump someone mirror due to their shodding parking or parking somewhere they shouldn't TOUGH LUCK. if you do it cos of your bad driving then you should stop and leave a note or speak to them if they are there.


----------



## sophoscar

If you was going that slow i doubt there is any need to worry....

I had some stupid women in an estate car knock my mirror off on a country lane nearly 30miles from home.....annoyed me because i slowed down and yet the other driver didn't.


----------

